# durchsicthig



## mdog (18. April 2002)

ich hab en lorbeer-kranz und ein bild von nem vieh so ähnlich wied der bundesadler, will den kranz und den kopf von dem vieh legen, also praktisch dahinter, soll aber durch doe federn noch zu sehen sein, beides is auf weisse, hintergrund! wie hau ich en dess am besten rein?


----------



## bertrunken (18. April 2002)

glaube das doch ähnliches schonmal vorkam zumindest kam schonmal durchsichtiger text dran, vielleicht hilfts klick hier 

prinzipiell erstmal suchfunktion testen.

so long look through
berti


----------

